

iPad killer Notion Ink Adam detailed Video From Slash Gear - venky
http://www.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-flash-ipad-comparison-app-competition-0873197/

======
mr_eel
The Pixel Qi would go a long way on the battery life. I’m curious about the
Tegra tho; the suggestion that it’s has better power-usage characteristics
than Apple’s A4. I only know that both are ARM chips. Does it have any effect
on performance of video and the like? I’m guessing Apple may be willing to
sacrifice battery life for better performance animating the interface, video
etc.

But, I don’t see how it can kill a product that hasn’t even been released —
the iPad — especially when the details about the actual device aren’t exactly
rock-solid.

From the article: "…now they’ve sent over renders of what’s likely to be the
final Adam design complete with some mockups of a SlashGear digital magazine."

It’s a potential product at this point. It could be a killer, maybe not.

------
satyajit
Great stuff. Already this looks much more complete than iPad, just needs to be
little sleeker (to be a consumer hit, you need beauty+brains). Apple sure does
make products sleek, even though in this case, Apple's iPad may be half as
capable as Adam!

